# Critique this buckling



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd love to have a critique of my buckling. I am still trying to convince my hubby to let me keep him at least this summer to show him (and maybe keep him to breed depending on how he matures). His brother is pretty much sold already. I will not be offended by what you have to say, so please be honest. I can take the good and bad  
Some more info: Born 1/20/11. Clean teated, perfect bite, full pigment. Mom is HUGE traditional out of a red buck. Dad is 4th generation spotted buck. As of 3/19/11 - 38lbs. 3/29/11- 45.5 lbs. 
These were last week:
















Yesterday:
















I didn't get a good rear shot from straight on


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I think he is beautiful. He has a nice front end nice and wide, good legs and look at that face, how can you not just love that? 

I really like him, I think he is a keeper that is for sure.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Is he out of fullblood stock? Where would you be showing him, open shows, sanctioned shows? Clean 2 teated or clean more than 2 teated? It is really hard to tell from a picture especially when looking at a buckling, with winter fur. That said the only weakness that stands out, to me anyway, is he looks like he has a short neck. Not really a big deal but he will eventually shorten your herd. Other than that he looks sound enough and seems to be gaining at a tremendous rate, 7.5 # in 9 days, or .83#/day, is almost twice what my wethers are gaining on a show ration. .8 #/day at that age is almost unheard of in boer goats or any goat for that matter....and from the picture he looks like he could carry 15-20# more right now.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

He is nice and stocky, nice head and face, good top line and firm legs. Keep him for sure!! See what he develops into and how he works for you but I will bet he will be a winner. Time will tell. All the best!!

Robert


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow he is GORGEOUS! I don't know a thing about conformation yet, but I think he's a nice looking boy, big, and has a kind, beautiful face to go with the package.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you for the comments so far.
He is fullblood. I'd like to show sanctioned shows. He is 1+1 for teats. I do agree, he does have a shorter neck. A little surprising because his dam has a neck like a giraffe 

We do have a solid red buck that we will be standing this year. I'd like something spotted/dappled to breed to Red's offspring. I'd like something equal or even nicer than Red. 
(Please excuse his coat, he is shedding out strange and looks horrible)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like a keeper to me!!


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Maggie said:


> We do have a solid red buck that we will be standing this year. I'd like something spotted/dappled to breed to Red's offspring. I'd like something equal or even nicer than Red.


WOW


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know a whole lot about boers, but he is beautiful! I would definitely keep him and see what he turns into.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like this lil guy.He could be wider in the front, but he is young. He shows more promise on length than the other one.But if you have nice long does they will make up for it. :wink:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love all the neck and chest wrinkles he has already! He's also extremely level along the top which is very nice, and the splash of color on the side is nice as well. I wouldn't sell him if you can show him this year. I think he'll turn some heads for sure! :applaud:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Its hard to be judgemental when hes just so darn cute jumping around my pasture!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm most into Nigi's but I think he looks great...nice and stocky. totally love that face... :dance: what could 1 more hurt right?? :ROFL:


----------

